# Shimano Core 50Mg7 - not recommended



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Purchased a Shimano Core 50Mg7 in October to match up with a St.Croix SCV that I built. Reel performs very well and still does, but this reel is not made for saltwater. I take care of my reels very well, never dunk them, and practice preventative maintenance religiously. All of my inshore reels are Shimanos and I have never had a problem until now. I break my reels down,completely, every month, whether they need it or not. When I took the Core apart last night I was shocked to see the reel frame corroding in several different spots. The frame looks like it is in descent shape until you remove the clutch plate. You can see the area that where the clutch plate pivots on is corroding, as well as a couple other places.

I can only imagine what the frames of other Core owners look like, the ones who do not do as much maintenance as myself. I have old Chronarch 100s (the pearl ones) that are as smooth and cast as far as the Core, so I know it's not from a lack of maintenance. I followed the cleaning directions from the box as well as doing my normal maintenance. 

I know that Magnesium and saltwater do not mix well, but I thought Shimano had done a little better job in a preventative coating, since it says on there website "Approved for use in Saltwater".

Guess I'll be going back to Chronarchs!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

All I'm going to say is they hold up 100% better than the Ch50Mg.

Throwing a couple layers of clear nail polish over those spots will help. Hot pink will work also if you would rather go that route.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is very minimal and not what I would consider excessive. If there is metal and it is used in saltwater, it needs to be maintained. I can see you take good care of your reel. Now you have found one area that is affected and you can prevent further damage.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Bantam - minimal, maybe, but you and I both know that any more corrosion around this spot and the frame is worth less. Once the support for the clutch plate gives the frame is trash. For being nearly a $400 reel and being less than 3 months old, I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. Will probably be returning it and getting 2 Chronarchs for $20 more. I really like the reel but don't feel like I should have to break it all the way down after every trip. 

MattK - thanks for the advice bud, but I'm more of a fuchsia kind of guy


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah yes... fuchsia... good choice.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there any kind of warranty with this?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aluminum can still corrode just as easily.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Aluminum can still corrode just as easily.


If this were the case my 10+year old Chronarchs would be dust by now! I agree that aluminum will corrode but not near as easily as magnesium.

What's bad is this reel is less than three months old. If I didn't know how to break down a Shimano completely, I would have to take it in to a service center or professional to get it done and it seems like this reel would spend more time being cleaned then being used.

I've been on the phone with a few friends that do reel repair for a living and they all agree that this reel is better than the 50mg but they also agree that this reel does not hold up in the saltwater. They have all seen numerous frames that have had to be replaced.



goodwood said:


> Is there any kind of warranty with this?


Here's your answer



Bantam1 said:


> Corrosion is not covered under warranty.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cu200, chronarch 100 pearl, and cu200bsf, narrow you colection to these and do not look back worst case scenerio you will get swoled throwing these reels.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I have Chronarch 100's (pearl jewels) and original Cu-200's those reels have never done me wrong. Just thought I would try a new, lighter, reel for my new St.Croix, bad decision. I just do not know how Shimano can claim "Approved for use in saltwater", when so many people are having the same issue with these frames. Then they say that corrosion is not covered under warranty. :headknock This reel like all of my other was very well taken care of.

Not trying to bash Shimano, since I love all of their other products, just trying to warn others who are looking at buying a new reel.


----------



## Jcorky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

I Didnt know this was a forum to whine an complain about your personal problems and mistakes. Sound like u should take better care of your stuff. I've been fishing with a 50Mg for 5 years in the salt and never had an issue with the frame. Ummm I'm gonna go with hot pink nail paint with matt.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Hot Pink catches more fish FACT!


----------

